# Can someone give me a good source for clips???



## jj9ball (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm stumped.  I used to buy a lot of my kitless clips from classic nib.  It seems like they have been out of stock now for the better part of six months.  Can anybody give me a suggestion or 2 for places they get clips to use on kitless pens... preferably in a variety of platings???  I would really appreciate the help.  I have almost stopped making kitless pens (ones with clips anyway) because of this problem.  Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 9, 2015)

Jeff, I normally get clips from Exotic Blanks. They've always had the 3 types that I like to use (Rinehart, Churchill and Virage) in multiple platings.

For "antique clips" I trawl eBay -- picked up some from an Italian seller a while back, and a bunch of new-old-stock Parker clips for when I try making forgeri... uh, "homage" pens :biggrin:


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 9, 2015)

p.s. if you need one or two urgently, I've got a few in stock -- send me a PM and I'll help you out


----------



## thewishman (Sep 9, 2015)

Penmaking Parts | Penmakers.com

Clips, Bands & Rings : Richard L. Greenwald, LLC, Pens, Pens Parts and Photographs

Pen Parts, Pen Clips, Pen Refills, Pen Taps


----------



## thewishman (Sep 9, 2015)

Silver Pen Parts

If you want something custom, mredburm - Mike - makes great stuff of silver, brass or gold. Beautiful stuff!


----------



## jj9ball (Sep 9, 2015)

and thats why I hang out here... 2 replies and I am miles ahead of where I was 5 minutes ago.  Thank you both very much!!!


----------



## thewishman (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah, it's a great thing to have a community of friends willing, and able, to help.


----------



## thewishman (Sep 9, 2015)

I've gotten parts from all of those listed. I really like Milan's site - the last on the first list.

Mike is in a league by himself. He can make things that will blow you away! He is amazing.


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 9, 2015)

I haven't bought from Milan (yet) and completely forgot about Elliot's clips, I have a bunch of those in my stock drawer. And I didn't know that Richard Greenwald sells clips, even though I ordered a couple of pistons from him just yesterday!

No question Mike is the man when you need something extra-special.


----------

